# Does anyone use their horse shampoo for their own hair?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

They sell mane 'n' tail in the dollar store by my house


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, Mane n' Tail is made for people, horses, and dogs. I've used it on myself and my horse.

I have been tempted to try my mare's Emerald Black shampoo, haha. I dye my dark brown hair black, and for some reason it keeps turning red (which is not even my natural color!). It keeps her from turning red, so maybe it'll do the same for me.

I don't see why you couldn't do it. It might not give you the desired results, just like if you were to use Pantene Perfect Curls on your straight hair, but I doubt it'd harm anything. It's not like they put some special ingredient in it that's safe for horses but not for humans. If it's safe for their skin, it should be safe for ours - assuming you're not allergic to it.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I've used my horses white n bright shampoo on myself (since I'm blonde) and it made my hair really shiny and lighter looking. But it's a little expensive so I just keep it for my horse.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I've washed my hair with worse things than horse shampoo but yes, I have used it before and it did the job.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

You can use Mane&Tail i've used it before....


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive personally never used it, but I know a lot of people that have used it, and loved it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have used several of the dog grooming products I used as a dog groomer; they have fewer harsh chemicals, and I react less to them...

I have used some horse products too, but not as much as the dog ones, seeing as I had more acces to them; I also use the dog products on my horses and goats, with fabulous results.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I've used Cowboy Magic on my hair. I really liked it lol. But it was kinda expensive so my horse gets it. =)


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok don't laugh. but

i've used MTG before 

LOL my hair never gets oily so I can tolerate it. and the smell is ushually gone by morning, especially if you use good smelling conditioners. It made my hair grow an inch in a month LOL. no ones ever noticed that it was in my hair! :lol:

heck im on a hair care forum and they use mane n tail and megatek hoof rebuilder.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

My bottle of Mane 'n Tail only leaves my shower when it's bath time at the barn.


----------

